# Alternative to Habey BIS-6634



## incurablegeek (Nov 17, 2013)

Without going into great detail as to my networking needs, please allow me to ask the simplest of questions.

*Does anyone know of a viable alternative to Habey BIS-6634?* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B91FQOE/...SIN=B00B91FQOE

My objections to this very fine piece of equipment are:

1) Absolute NO PDF Manual available
2) Accepts only arcane RAM
3) Runs only 32 bit pfsense - not 64 bit

Thanks for any direction you might provide. Without sounding arrogant and offending most folks, please allow me to say that I looked into all viable ethernet wired routers, specifically:

1) Cisco Systems Gigabit VPN Router (RV320K9NA) http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Systems-...pr_product_top Total piece of junk
2) Cisco Dual Gigabit WAN VPN Router (RV042G-NA) http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Dual-Gig...pr_product_top Better than nothing but hardly buy-worthy.
3) ZyXEL ZyWALL USG50 Internet Security Firewall with Dual-WAN, 4 Gigabit LAN / DMZ Ports, 5 IPSec VPN, SSL VPN, and 3G WAN Support http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...131110222729:s Had me salivating big time until I found out that none of its desirable features work without subscriptions.

What I currently own:

1) Cisco SG300-10 10-port Gigabit Managed Switch (SRW2008-K9-NA) - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

2) SMCD3G-BIZ - Business class cable modem

3) Several unmanaged switches (irrelevant?)

Basically I want an alternative to conventional ethernet SOHO routers, all of which promise so much but do very little in reality. After looking at most of the "reputable" routers on the market and finding all of them lacking in some respect, a friend over at OCN commented


> 1) I would get *Habey BIS-6634 Intel Atom N2800 Fanless 4 Gigabit Ethernet with Bypass Segment Server/Security/Network Appliance - OEM*
> 
> Newegg.com - Habey BIS-6634 Intel Atom N2800 Fanless 4 Gigabit Ethernet with Bypass Segment Server/Security/Network Appliance - Server/Workstation Systems and put pfsense on it. pfsense is more than enough for what you want, and it will blow the doors off any of those routers.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I must say, after reading your posts and looking at the various pieces of kit I was still left scratching my head. You say...

"Basically I want an alternative to conventional ethernet SOHO routers, all of which promise so much but do very little in reality."

...but you haven't said why they do so little, or what you want to do but haven't been able to with 'Conventional' SOHO routers. I don't mean to be pedantic, but you have asked for asistance without actually stating what asistance (or at least information) you need. It is almost impossible to answer your question given you haven't really asked one. This I suspect is the reason you haven't had a response to your post. 

However the alternative models you have looked at all have at least Dual-Wan interfaces. Can I assume that you have, or intend to use dual wan connections, and perhaps load balancing and/or failover?

The Habey BIS-6634 is essentially a small PC and yes the information on the site is miniscule. You would need to load an OS then configure it and and an additional hard disk (none included in the basic package) load FW or security software... All this and well, do you actually need or even want or need a multi-interface server? 

Courses in mind reading aside, come back with more info.

May the force be with you.

Screechy


----------

